# IH walk behind snow thrower



## DAPOINT

I hope someone can give me information about my snow thrower. It is an International Cadet 268. It has n 8 hp Briggs & Stratton engine and a 26" wide cutting width. Picked this up a few years ago from a guy who slipped and fell while using and the machine walked across the road from him and stopped when it hit the curb on the other side (auger and wheels still turning). So old it has a hand clutch with no safety shut offs. Thing runs great, but just would like to know how old and have a copy of owners manual for it.


----------



## parts man

H Dapoint,, and welcome to TF.com!!:friends: Greatest site on the web!! 

I'm not sure of teh year by the model number, but if you check the "code"# on teh B&S engine, teh first 2 digits will be the year the engine was made. IE CODE = 865473 the year of manufacture would be 1986.


----------



## johndeere

But IH threw in the towel and MTD took over Cub Cadet before 1986?


----------



## DAPOINT

parts man, Thanks for the information. The code number on the engine is 7107231. Must be a 1971 thrower. Other numbers on engine are model #190412, and type #071601. Poor thing has more repair welds than I'd like, but it runs and blows snow like a champ.


----------



## bontai Joe

> _Originally posted by DAPOINT _
> *parts man, Thanks for the information. Poor thing has more repair welds than I'd like, but it runs and blows snow like a champ. *


A "battle scarred veteran" of the snow wars:thumbsup:


----------



## Rockenroller

We used to sell them, it was/is a great snowblower, built like a rock, well maintained it can still run, I have one that is in great condition, all original with chains..


----------



## Rockenroller

I have a white International Harvester snowblower 8HP Briggs, ex shape with orig tires & chains. I used one of these in the 70's as we sold IHC in a family business, they sure moved the snow. Cant wait to try it again.


----------

